

Ported iOS Game 30% Faster on Blackberry Playbook - wmat
http://kalogirou.net/2012/08/25/impressed-by-the-new-blackberry-os-or-how-ios-ate-dust/

======
SG-
Seems like a mis-leading title, so it launches 30% faster after you clear it
from the OS cache. While "interesting" it would be better to find a benchmark
that can actually stress both devices or go beyond 60FPS to see which actually
is faster.

------
cicloid
Is it just me or did he press the icon first on the playbook, that will
account for a 300-400ms difference.

Mostly noticeable on the second run.

Difference which makes this video/test mostly irrelevant. Give me 1 second or
more and I will be impressed. That is the anecdotal difference on launches
from iPhone 4S and previous devices)

------
scovetta
30% sounds like a lot, but that looked like about 300-400 milliseconds, which
isn't very interesting.

(That said, showing that you could port a native iOS app to RIM in X days
would be an interesting metric, since the size of the App Store dwarfs the BB
Store.)

(RIM, are you listening? No one cares about sub-second speed increases, Flash,
external SD slots, multiprocessor whiz-bang GPUs, and most of the rest of your
marketing material. Make a product that amazes my parents, and you've got
something. Sell to the techies, and you seal your fate.)

~~~
Sunlis
Porting an iOS app to RIM doesn't matter anymore. The new Blackberry OS (BB
10) is going to run Android apps [0], essentially making the Blackberry App
Store irrelevant (in my opinion).

[0] <https://developer.blackberry.com/android/>

~~~
bryanlarsen
The Blackberry App Store isn't going to be irrelevant, since Blackberries
won't be running Google Play. Android developers will have to submit their
apps to the Blackberry App Store for them to be available for BB10 users to
buy.

------
jbverschoor
So.. how are you loading textures? As it seems to me that that's the only
thing happening there.

Kind of misleading title..

------
st3fan
That is great. Too bad nobody owns a PlayBook :-)

